# Share Your Vintage Cigar Images



## MDSPHOTO

I saw this picture and thought it was so cool I just had to share it. I did a search and could not find a thread on vintage cigar images so how about we start one.


----------



## Trackmyer




----------



## Nature

MDSPHOTO said:


> I saw this picture and thought it was so cool I just had to share it. I did a search and could not find a thread on vintage cigar images so how about we start one.


That IS cool!
Probably very risqué for the times.


----------



## AuTechCoM

Nature said:


> That IS cool!
> Probably very risqué for the times.


Risqué??? That's damn near almost smut for those days.
But very cool.


----------



## irie

nat sherman site has a bunch of great vintage photos.


----------



## Engineer99

MDSPHOTO said:


> I saw this picture and thought it was so cool I just had to share it. I did a search and could not find a thread on vintage cigar images so how about we start one.


Are you sure that's a cigar? Looks like a snickers bar to me....Mmmmmm snickers...:hungry:


----------



## Bondo 440

AuTechCoM said:


> Risqué??? That's damn near almost smut for those days.
> But very cool.


Considering she is holding a pickle, I would say so.... :lol:


----------



## Bondo 440

Well, it's an image..


----------



## Bondo 440

Party like it's 1955...


----------



## Bondo 440

Ahh. One more. 
Image text claims as a result of the 1910 urban-sidewalk-obstruction laws countless Indian statues were sold from the commercial streets and slowly disappeared. During the depression most wooden cigar-store Indians were broken down and burned...








​


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bondo 440 said:


> Considering she is holding a pickle, I would say so.... :lol:


Don't you guys know anything, sheesh. That's a Cromagnon Femur she's holdin. :banana:


----------



## Bondo 440

MDSPHOTO said:


> Don't you guys know anything, sheesh. That's a Cromagnon Femur she's holdin. :banana:


Isn't that thing overdue at Lakehurst ?


----------



## Mauiraindakine

Bondo 440 said:


> Considering she is holding a pickle, I would say so.... :lol:


Cool stuff to find and frame some of it for the man cave, especially the ads.
Definitely agree, it's a pickle!


----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great thread subscribed!


----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## c.ortiz108

Not sure if vintage ads count, but this one cracks me up....















EDIT: attachments not working for some reason - here's a link http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1a/3d/d5/1a3dd561bf00c0d9ab8375f75b486d44.jpg


----------



## Bondo 440

Bill was not first


----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## c.ortiz108

...and a jazzy commercial from 1965

https://archive.org/details/MurielCigarsWithEdieAdamsmissTelevision1950


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bondo 440 said:


>


Geez, where do I start to describe all the sexual innuendo in this image.:smoke:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Someone tell me they've met a women named Agnes who looked like this :lol:
View attachment 87020


----------



## DarrelMorris

I've always liked this one.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Merovius

Dig the one with Teddy Ballgame and The Sultan, good stuff.


----------



## c.ortiz108

Nice - wonder why White Owls survived but not Uncle Jake's Nickel Seegar?


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Bonnie of Bonnie & Clyde fame.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Btubes18

MDSPHOTO said:


> Bonnie of Bonnie & Clyde fame.


why do i find her attractive?...


----------



## DarrelMorris

Tobias Lutz said:


> Someone tell me they've met a women named Agnes who looked like this :lol:
> View attachment 87020


Too many years ago, a friend offered to set me up with a girl named Agnes. Based on how I imagined Agnes would look, I declined. I met her a few weeks later and she was absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately the opportunity was lost and I have regretted my assumption ever since.


----------



## DarrelMorris




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## fiddlegrin

Not an image..... but who remembers these? :biggrin:

and yes that _is_ Morty Seinfeld! (Barney Martin)


----------



## MDSPHOTO

fiddlegrin said:


> Not an image..... but who remembers these? :biggrin:
> 
> and yes that _is_ Morty Seinfeld! (Barney Martin)


I'm pretty sure if I was alive when this came out I was no more than an infant.


----------



## Nature

On the 37th anniversary of his death:


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Wow, talk about a different time in our history.


----------



## irie

/\ awesome... if she just happened to be turned around in that photo it could be even better


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tritones

OK - the picture isn't vintage, but the cigar was :biggrin: (1930s)


----------



## Nature




----------



## Bondo 440

*&#127926; *man to man -- smoke a Roi-Tan *♫ *


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


> Bonnie of Bonnie & Clyde fame.


And here comes the trivia - Bonnie didn't smoke cigars as far as anyone can tell. She (and Clyde, though he may have enjoyed cigars) smoked Camel cigarettes. This picture was one of a bunch they took fooling around. The undeveloped film was discovered after they died. I don't think it was in the car, but I may be wrong. I think it was in a farm house they had holed-up in.

Oh, and no one is sure whether she ever shot a gun, and if she did, historians pretty much agree she never hit anyone ...


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Bondo 440

MDSPHOTO said:


>


Marlon Brando has a uniformed stewardess light his cigar on an American Airlines plane.

Hmm. . actually the plane is too old for that to be Brando?


----------



## fiddlegrin

I think that by the time Brando was that old he was much heavier. 

:bolt:


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## BlueDevil07




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Herf N Turf

Working on a "thread of the year" award....


----------



## Nature

For you Yankee fans


----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Nature said:


> For you Yankee fans


As a diehard Yankee fan this one is awesome!


----------



## fiddlegrin

It's gonna be tough to see Cap hang up his spikes.... out:


----------



## MDSPHOTO

As Georgi Takai would say, "Ooooohhhhh Myyyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Double ohhhh seven!


----------



## Bondo 440

David, looks like Roger Moore's got a box of El Bubble there !

Anyways... here's some fresh vintage cigar photos !


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## ubenumber2

Some really neat pictures here , makes you wish you could go back in time and see what life was really like back then


----------



## Nature

Babe Ruth


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/mdsphoto1/media/3MenWhiskyCigars_zps7ca9fcf0.jpg.html


----------



## magoo6541

I like vintage bands.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO

If only.


----------



## Blue Raccoon




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## droy1958

Wow....these pics are too cool!!!!


----------



## Tritones

Yes, everyone, I found it ...










... a picture of tobacco Beatles ...


----------



## c.ortiz108

Tritones said:


> Yes, everyone, I found it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... a picture of tobacco Beatles ...


I think I just found my new avatar...


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## c.ortiz108

'Cause kids just _loved_ Nixon back then, I guess....


----------



## MDSPHOTO

The Chairman with Uncle Miltie.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## El wedo del milagro

MDSPHOTO said:


>


This has become my favorite thread, and this pic is the best so far!


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## Sigaar




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## CeeGar

Thank you for this thread, David. I love it!


----------



## Nature




----------



## Bondo 440




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Found another Beetle.


----------



## Nature




----------



## DbeatDano




----------



## MDSPHOTO

As much as it pains me to post this, I am a life long Browns fan, its a pretty cool shot.


----------



## Tritones

How could a man who looks like this NOT smoke cigars?


----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


> Found another Beetle.


This is why I always freaze my cigars ...


----------



## CeeGar




----------



## MDSPHOTO

@CeeGar Cool! I'm sure I should know this, but who is the guy holding the gun?


----------



## CeeGar

MDSPHOTO said:


> @CeeGar Cool! I'm sure I should know this, but who is the guy holding the gun?


Here you go: John Nance Garner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MDSPHOTO

CeeGar said:


> Here you go: John Nance Garner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Dang, smoked cigars and lived to 99, scuse me while I light this up! :smoke2:


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## c.ortiz108

Found this years ago at a flea market in London


----------



## Tritones

Not terribly old, but a bygone era nonetheless - Disneyland Tobacco Shop ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:high5::rockon::high5:


----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## El wedo del milagro

The one and only, Myrna Loy!


----------



## Nature




----------



## Nature

El wedo del milagro said:


> The one and only, Myrna Loy!


I admit, I didn't know who she was. Looked up some photos of her; She was quite beautiful!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

El wedo del milagro said:


> The one and only, Myrna Loy!
> 
> View attachment 51013


I loved the old Thin Man movies!


----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


> I loved the old Thin Man movies!


I love the first one. After that they get progressively harder for me to watch.


----------



## Tritones

Say the secret woid ...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Rita Hayworth playing matador to Orson Wells bull.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## WeCamps

(Regarding the German soldier pic)
I have heard that Hitler despised tobacco smoking so (even though I do not support Nazi Germany's world views) this individual gets a thumbs up for being a rebel in his blatant willingness to pose with his smoke in hand. I would imagine this photo was possibly posed to show his Iron Cross (?) and maybe even put into a news article that Hitler would see. (Imagine Hitler chocking on his morning coffee over seeing that in the morning paper LOL) Hey if this soldier was bold enough to have a smoke with the chance of being seen and didn't care, hat's off to him........he had really big kahunas!!!!


----------



## Don Fernando

There are some great pics.. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature

In gratitude to all veterans; present and past. :usa2:








[/URL]


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## droy1958

MDSPHOTO said:


>


That's a nice cigar cutter he has! You guys come up with some great photos. A lot of them sure bring back memories. I got to watching Edie Adams Muriel cigar commercials the other day. The military ones were excellent....


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Uncle Charlie.


----------



## Lee M

This thread is great!


----------



## c.ortiz108

Cool resource for old cigar factory images and history museum of cigars photo galleries


----------



## Billb1960




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## KawandaBlack

wow! cool stuff!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

From the man who once said "the key to making it in Hollywood is never work with kids or dogs."


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Happy Thanksgiving to all you vintage puffers!


----------



## Nature

MDSPHOTO said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all you vintage puffers!


That's perfect! Nice find.


----------



## Weldon78

Loves Your Photos Mark! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

[No message]


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## RobertNYC

Here are a few for the collection:


----------



## RobertNYC




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## TCBSmokes

Tobias Lutz said:


>


Wow. That's a good one! And many others here, too. Thanks all, for sharing. T.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

c.ortiz108 said:


> Cool resource for old cigar factory images and history museum of cigars photo galleries


I would stay off that site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Web Attack Exploit Toolkit Website 67 is the message i am getting.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would stay off that site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Web Attack Exploit Toolkit Website 67 is the message i am getting.


That's funny i just tried it again and no problems:crazy:


----------



## Nature




----------



## Merovius

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would stay off that site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Web Attack Exploit Toolkit Website 67 is the message i am getting.


Tony, you must have Fort Knox security at your place, I would too if I had your stash!


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## RobertNYC




----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tobias Lutz said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tritones

Tobias Lutz said:


>


My favorite so far.


----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


>


"I don't care WHO made you do it - hands off my cigars!"


----------



## Nature




----------



## Gdaddy

Nature said:


>


If you did this today you'd be zapped with a tasor and dragged off the plane in hand cuffs. How times have changed.

When I was a kid my Doctor used to smoke a pipe right in the office while I was getting my shots.


----------



## Tritones

Gdaddy said:


> If you did this today you'd be zapped with a tasor ...


That might make a good cigar lighter ...


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Gdaddy

Tobias Lutz said:


>


This is an excellent example of why the ring gauge should never be larger than your age. (though he does look pretty confident smoking it :smile


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## copper0426

I've been stalking this thread for a while every time I come it makes me smile.


----------



## Cigarer

Really enjoy this thread! Think I might borrow one glut an avi


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature

George Bailey "It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## TCBSmokes

copper0426 said:


> I've been stalking this thread for a while every time I come it makes me smile.


I know, right? Do people just take better pictures posing with a cigar? It seems so to me. T.


----------



## TCBSmokes

Gdaddy said:


> This is an excellent example of why the ring gauge should never be larger than your age. (though he does look pretty confident smoking it :smile


Yeah, and the burn looks uneven. But he'll learn. He'll learn. T. :smoke2:


----------



## Nature




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## penna stogey

Keep it coming, love the old retro pix. Navy at sea is classic


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Merry Christmas to all my vintage puffers.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Nature




----------



## Nature




----------



## Nature




----------



## TCBSmokes

My maternal Great Grandfather with one of his ubiquitous cigars.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## upnsmoke

Some great pics! Crazy how many kids pic there are...I have one of myself as a kid but it is a cigarette instead of a cigar...I wish it WAS a cigar, that would have been a lot "cooler".


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tritones

MDSPHOTO said:


>


Chain, smoker ...


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tritones said:


> Chain, smoker ...


lol. Very good. Arresting picture. Who is that, btw? PT. Barnum or some notorious shipping magnate? I dunno. :dunno:


----------



## Tritones

TCBSmokes said:


> lol. Very good. Arresting picture. Who is that, btw? PT. Barnum or some notorious shipping magnate? I dunno. :dunno:


Isambard Kingdom Brunel standing in front of the launching chains of the ship, the "Great Eastern" "The Leviathan," London, ca. 1858 (Originally named "Great Eastern," Christened "Leviathan" at launch, but later changed back to "Great Eastern")

I seriously thought about dumping enough info in this reply to make you SO sorry you asked :biggrin: but I opted to just link the Wikipedia entry:

Isambard Kingdom Brunel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TCBSmokes

Tritones said:


> Isambard Kingdom Brunel standing in front of the launching chains of the ship, the "Great Eastern" "The Leviathan," London, ca. 1858 (Originally named "Great Eastern," Christened "Leviathan" at launch, but later changed back to "Great Eastern")
> 
> I seriously thought about dumping enough info in this reply to make you SO sorry you asked :biggrin: but I opted to just link the Wikipedia entry:
> 
> Isambard Kingdom Brunel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


OK, very good. Thanks for ferreting that out. ps. they forgot to note he is a chain, smoker. lol. :evil:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

In a picture taken in 1890 a Bohemian family of four roll cigars at home in their tenement. Working from six in the morning till nine at night, they earn $3.75 for a thousand cigars, and between them could turn out three thousand cigars a week

Read more: Slumdogs of New York: The remarkable images capturing immigrant families in an unrecognisable 19th century New York | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Nature




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## PSD4

This is a picture of my Dad (on the right) with Curley Howard (one of the 3 stooges) holding a cigar.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO

PSD4 said:


> View attachment 51816
> 
> This is a picture of my Dad (on the right) with Curley Howard (one of the 3 stooges) holding a cigar.


OMG! How awesome is that! I think you just won this thread.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## PSD4

MDSPHOTO said:


> OMG! How awesome is that! I think you just won this thread.


Thanks


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz

Apparently the Michelin Man was a cigar smoker


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Tobias Lutz said:


> Apparently the Michelin Man was a cigar smoker


Appears he was more than just a cigar smoker.


----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## trackeryak

Some great photos!


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## PSD4




----------



## PSD4




----------



## droy1958

PSD4 said:


> View attachment 51816
> 
> This is a picture of my Dad (on the right) with Curley Howard (one of the 3 stooges) holding a cigar.


That is too cool!!!....


----------



## PSD4

droy1958 said:


> That is too cool!!!....


Thanks. That is a picture of my Dad while of shore leave in LA during WWII. The guy on the left was named Don Beaton and was my Dad's ship mate. Don had grown up with Curly in Brooklyn. They spent 2 nights with him while on leave. My Dad said that Curly did not pick up one bar or restaurant tab, though he did say he was a good guy.


----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## Tobias Lutz




----------



## MDSPHOTO




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

wheres the pics???????????????


----------



## JohnG

TonyBrooklyn said:


> wheres the pics???????????????


Working on fixing that up right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

JohnG said:


> Working on fixing that up right now.


Thank you !


----------



## Sigaar




----------



## Sigaar




----------



## SPHINX06

BROS AND I this past thanksgiving after our unc funeral. instant classic


----------



## daviddadson

This one is from MIke's Cigars


----------

